

Ask HN: Who did or did not get an interview applying in the "no idea" category? - sjtgraham


======
jsmith72
I am interested in knowing this too. We want to create a private space where
all who have applied can talk about their experience and provide input. For
now just leave a comment here <http://www.i4edge.com/ycombinator-apply-list/>

